# Christian Pfeiffer: Computerspiele als Trainingsplattform für Terroristen "denkbar"



## David Martin (19. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Christian Pfeiffer: Computerspiele als Trainingsplattform für Terroristen "denkbar"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Christian Pfeiffer: Computerspiele als Trainingsplattform für Terroristen "denkbar"


----------



## schokoeis (19. November 2015)

Genau, mehr Vorratsdatenspeicherung (hat in Frankreich super geholfen), Verschlüsselung verbieten und wenn das alles nicht hilft, Computerspiele verbieten! Gebt dem Mann doch einfach keine Plattform.


----------



## weazz1980 (19. November 2015)

WOW! Ich musste diesen Artikel zweimal lesen, weil ich das erst nicht glauben wollte, was Hr. Pfeiffer hier von sich gibt. Wahrscheinlich lernen die Terroristen mit Counter Strike, wie man eine AK47 bedienen muss und richtig zielt... und Kommunikation ist heutzutage ja auf vielfälltige Weise möglich... ich stelle es mir grad bildlich vor: Die ISIS-Anführer treffen sich auf einen Raid in World of Warcraft und besprechen ihren nächsten Anschlag.

Müssen wir dieses leidliche Thema wirklich schon wieder ausdiskutieren?


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2015)

Es ist durchaus  denkbar, dass Dr. Pfeiffer seinen Doktortitel virtuell erworben hat und sich daran berauscht hat.
Unbestätigten Quellen zufolge hat er diese dunkle Tat in Azeroth vollzogen.


----------



## matrixfehler (19. November 2015)

Wäre es nicht einfacher, sich von einem unauffälligen Unterstützer bei Gameserver-Anbieter XYZ einfach einen Teamspeak-Server zu mieten und dem einen passenden "Clan-Namen" zu geben?

Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass die überwacht werden...
was wir da damals schon an Scheiße erzählt haben... ^^


----------



## Loosa (19. November 2015)

Ich muss dem guten Herrn absolut recht geben.
Auch die anderen Mutmaßungen erscheinen mir vollkommen logisch.



> ...Meldungen, wonach sich die Terroristen Nachrichten in Computerspielen geschickt haben könnten - etwa durch hinterlassene Spuren im Pixelschnee oder mit beschrifteten Fahrzeugen in Rennspielen.



Es gibt doch kaum einfachere, zuverlässigere und schnellere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten als Geheimbotschaften in den virtuellen Schnee zu pinkeln.


----------



## matrixfehler (19. November 2015)

Wäre es nicht einfacher, sich von einem unauffälligen Unterstützer bei Gameserver-Anbieter XYZ einfach einen Teamspeak-Server zu mieten und dem einen passenden "Clan-Namen" zu geben?

Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass die überwacht werden...
was wir da damals schon an Scheiße erzählt haben... ^^

Nicht, dass ich den Terroristen Tipps geben möchte, aber beim Onlinegaming solche Aktionen abzuziehen ist doch reichlich aufwendig, wenn es nur um Absprachen und Kommunikation geht oder?
Man kann notfalls vielleicht auch einen eigenen TS-Server aufmachen, wo kein Anbieter hinter hängt.
Aber je normaler, desto unauffälliger, oder?


----------



## Kerusame (19. November 2015)

es ist wohl kaum von der hand zu weisen dass die möglichkeit besteht über games zu kommunizieren.

gerade in zeiten wo durch diverse filter jedes wort überprüft wird macht es da schon irgendwo sinn "sachen in den schnee zu pinkeln". denn dies unterliegt einfach keiner elektronischen überprüfung. "abgehört" werden ts-gespräche wohl nicht. wobei die metadaten allein schon genug hinweise geben könnten um wirkliche terrorunterstützer zu identifizieren, von daher ist abhören auch garnicht notwendig.

dass spiele nicht zu gewaltverherrlichung führen ist mittlerweile durch mehrere studien belegt, dass man aber auch mit spielen trainieren kann zeigen flugsimulatoren und co. - warum sollte man also nicht ein, beispielsweise von der "syrian cyber army", dafür programmiertes spiel nutzen um diverse taktiken o.Ä. zu trainieren. ein mod für ARMA könnte schon ausreichen um ein entsprechendes "training" auf die beine zu stellen.

und die vorratsdatenspeicherung... is im prinzip auch nix anderes als ne videokamera. solang keiner da sitzt und ständig auf den monitor glotzt kann man die daten nur nutzen um im nachhinein was festzustellen. verhindert werden kann damit garnix.

worauf ich raus will ist - auch wenn der gute herr sicherlich nicht umsonst seinen posten abgegeben hat (in dem alter mit allem technischen schritt zu halten scheint mir kaum machbar), alles was er sagt als schwachsinn abzutun wird der sache nicht gerecht.


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2015)

Kerusame schrieb:


> worauf ich raus will ist - auch wenn der gute herr sicherlich nicht umsonst seinen posten abgegeben hat (in dem alter mit allem technischen schritt zu halten scheint mir kaum machbar), alles was er sagt als schwachsinn abzutun wird der sache nicht gerecht.


""Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass die Attentäter von Paris vor den  Anschlägen virtuell das Töten trainierten und sich daran berauscht  haben", kommentiert Pfeiffer."

Durchaus denkbar ist halt vieles.
Den Typen kann ich einfach nicht erst nehmen.
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass bei mir immer ein Stück weit der Beißreflex einsetzt. ^^


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2015)

> Einzelne Spielergruppen könnten sich in Online-Spielen von anderen Gruppen abschotten; andere Teams seien oft abgelenkt und bekämen verdächtige Aktivitäten kaum mit.


Sach mal, hat der Kerl eigentlich schon mal ein Computerspiel dieses Jahrtausends gesehen?
Wenn wir schon bei WoW sind: Wenn ich da in meiner Singleplayer Instanz in der Garnison stehe und mit anderen Gleichgesinnten Flüsternachrichten schreibe, was ist davon von Außenstehenden als "verdächtig" mit zu bekommen?


Dann noch das TS Argument und zu dem Rest der Ausführungen wie dem hier 





> Bereits in den vergangenen Tagen gab es Meldungen, wonach sich die Terroristen Nachrichten in Computerspielen geschickt haben könnten - etwa durch hinterlassene Spuren im Pixelschnee oder mit beschrifteten Fahrzeugen in Rennspielen.


 ist eigentlich nur noch Folgendes zu sagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. November 2015)

Klar, die Attentäter sind nach Syrien gereist um dort Counter-Strike zu spielen. Christian Pfeiffer ist wirklich zum fremdschämen.


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2015)

Kerusame schrieb:


> - warum sollte man also nicht ein, beispielsweise von der "syrian cyber army", dafür programmiertes spiel nutzen um diverse taktiken o.Ä. zu trainieren. ein mod für ARMA könnte schon ausreichen um ein entsprechendes "training" auf die beine zu stellen.


*Taktische Vorgehensweisen *kann man damit trainieren, das ist richtig. Aber seine Behauptung ist ja, man könne damit "das Töten" lernen - und das geht in einem Spiel *nicht*, weil a) die Situation in der Realität anders ist (da gibt's ja keinen "Neu laden" Funktion, falls man's verbockt und da sind dann nachher wirkliche Menschen tot - das ist definitiv was anderes als ein Pixel Bodycount) und b) die handwerklichen Griffe komplett anders sind.


----------



## Schalkmund (19. November 2015)

Der hat doch nimmer alle Latten aufm Zaun.


----------



## kornhill (19. November 2015)

Es ist durchaus denkbar, das Kommunikation stattfindet. Unabhängig der gewählten Plattform.


----------



## Kinorenegade (19. November 2015)

Natürlich ist es denkbar, das sich unter den Terroristen auch gute Modder befinden. Diese könnten durchaus die diversen SDKs nutzen um einen Tatort nach zu stellen und um damit ihr Timing zu trainieren. 
Neu wäre die Idee ja nicht. Beim Flugsimulator hat man New York und die Twin Towers als Training benutzt. 
Das ist aber kein Problem der Computerspiele an sich. Jedes bessere Grafikprogramm kann dafür missbraucht werden. Das Problem sind die Rattenfänger, die auf die dummen und naiven einreden und ihnen eine falsche Ideologie eintrichtern.


----------



## huenni87 (19. November 2015)

Gestern lief das bei uns im Radio. Gerade die PS4 wäre dafür bekannt das sich Terrorgruppen darüber austauschen. Man würde sich zum Beispiel in Call of Duty Botschaften schicken in dem man mit Einschusslöchern in der Wand texte hinterlässt. Die verschwinden nach der Zeit und keiner bekommt was mit. 

Das war ein riesen Thema im Radio. Ich dachte mir dann so...ach deswegen verkauft sich die PS4 so gut. Ist aber schwierig wo das PSN doch ständig down ist. 

Sorry ich weis, eigentlich nicht lustig aber jetzt stürzen sich unsere Medien echt wieder auf alles was geht. Finde es auch schade das es hier ebenfalls jetzt breitgetreten wird.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

richtgehend schäbig vom ehrenwerten herrn pfeiffer sich durch solch eine tragödie wieder ins gespräch bringen zu wollen. schäme er sich!


----------



## Elvis3000 (19. November 2015)

der man hat seinen zenit längst überschritten. die is riege hat schon lange seine anhänger dazu aufgerufen shooter zu spielen. das ist kein witz das war eine offizielle message.
schaut mal in insurgency rein , da kommen viele aus dem nahen osten und co. man kann sich vor lauter alla u snackbar manchmal gar nicht mehr retten. alles kein geheimnis herr pfeifer, das hätte ich ihnen auch erzählen können.....

ciao


----------



## HowdyM (19. November 2015)

Klar...schieben wirs auf die Computerspiele...

Polizei und Geheimdienste in Deutschland sind nicht in der Lage, EIN Fussballspiel abzusichern. Aber natürlich sind daran die Computerspieler schuld. Der Innenminister will uns lieber nicht alles sagen, weil wir ja sonst beunruhigt sind...aber auch daran dürften sicher die Computerspieler schuld sein. Es gibt zwar keine Beweise, nicht mal Verdachtsmomente....aber die Computerspieler könnten ja schuld sein.

Ganz ehrlich, pcgames...ihr seid eine Zeitschrift für Spieler. Warum ihr dem alten verbitterten Mann eine Plattform für seine haarsträubenden Theorien bietet, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Batze (19. November 2015)

Bei WoW ist immer der Hunter am Wipe schuld , ob es stimmt oder nicht spielt auch da keine Rolle. 
In der Wirklichkeit ist es eben immer der gemeine Gamer der für alle Schandtaten der missratenen Gesellschaft herhalten muss, wenn man mal wieder die Wahrheit nicht sehen oder sagen will oder auch darf. Irgendwer muss ja der Schuldiger sein, und wenn man selbst keine Fehler im System sehen will, ja nun, da ist der Gamer doch mal wieder ein gefundenes Fressen.




HowdyM schrieb:


> Warum ihr dem alten verbitterten Mann eine Plattform für seine haarsträubenden Theorien bietet, erschließt sich mir nicht.



Generierung von Klicks.


----------



## Atuan (19. November 2015)

Und ich Trottel dachte bisher, dass es die hochrangigen Offiziere aus Saddam's alter Armee sind, die die IS-Kämpfer trainieren. Aber dann sind die vermutlich auch nur zum IS geflohen, als der Ami in den Irak marschiert ist, weil es da so gute Computerspiele gibt oO


----------



## Kashban (19. November 2015)

Och ne, jetzt kommt der auch wieder unter seinem Stein hervorgekrochen. . War schon damals (vor fast 10 Jahren) nicht ernst zu nehmen und ist es heute noch weniger.


----------



## smutjesmooth (19. November 2015)

War ja klar das dieser Affe jetzt wieder mit sowas aus seiner Höhle gekrochen kommt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. November 2015)

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich der deutsche Jack Thompson zu Wort meldet.

Wie kann so jemand eingentlich einen Doktorgrad halten? Muss ja ein faszinierend einfaches Studienfach gewesen sein....


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2015)

Die haben in ihrer Kindheit immer Bomberman gespielt. Ganz klar.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. November 2015)

Er kann es einfach nicht lassen.....

Exakt dieser Zusammenhang(COD-Kids), wurde kürzlich von einem Amerikaner (Ex-Gi),der freiwillig auf Seiten der Peschmerga( Pêşmerge) kämpft ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen.


----------



## LIG21 (19. November 2015)

Hätte sollte könnte
Es ist immer wieder toll wie sich „Experten“ sich über dem Bösen Computer (nun auch die Bösen Konsolen) Auslassen

Intelligent  Menschen würden sich wie Freunde Treffen oder die ganz normale Post  Verwenden und erst kurz vor dem eigentlichen Anschlag sich über „Moderne  Medien“ Absprechen, obwohl es Widerstandskämpfer in Nazi Regime es auch  ohne PC und Handys geschafft haben empfindliche ziele zu Zerstören.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch
Ich heiße solche Terrorakte auch für Absolutes no go
Aber ich wollte damit sagen das auch ein totalitäres Regime Probleme hatte Gruppen aufzuspüren, obwohl sie alles mögliche damals Überwacht haben


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. November 2015)

HowdyM schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, pcgames...ihr seid eine Zeitschrift für Spieler. Warum ihr dem alten verbitterten Mann eine Plattform für seine haarsträubenden Theorien bietet, erschließt sich mir nicht.





Batze schrieb:


> Generierung von Klicks.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unter anderem deshalb, weil es die gesamte Spielebranche und damit auch die Spieler betrifft, wenn jemand wie Pfeiffer mit solchen Aussagen ein Unterhaltungsmedium und dessen Anhänger in einem schlechten Licht dastehen lässt. Es geht nicht darum, ihm eine Plattform zu geben, schließlich wurde er von PC Games nicht zu einer Podiumsdiskussion geladen, auf der er sämtliche seiner Ansichten verbreiten darf, wonach alle wortlos nach Hause gehen.

Viele Spieler interessiert es, was abseits von neuen Patches und beknackten Downgrade-Debatten abgeht, die das ausgeprägte Jammerbedürfnis auf Mikroebene vieler Gamer nähren. Pauschalisierende Aussagen wie die von Pfeiffer, die kurzerhand sämtliche Games mit Gewaltdarstellung beschuldigen, Mitschuld an der Radikalisierung von jungen Muslimen zu tragen, _kann_ in gewissen Personengruppen, die sich außerhalb der Grenzen der Gamer-Szene befinden durchaus Tragweite haben. So entstehen Vorurteile, Killerspiel-Debatten, Forderungen nach Verboten selbiger und sind nicht förderlich, wenn Videospiele jemals vollwertig als Kulturgut und weiterhin in der Gesellschaft als legitimes Hobby anerkannt werden sollen. Wenn da kein sinnvoller Dialog mit beiden Parteien, also Videospielgegnern und -enthusiasten geführt wird, oder es zumindest versucht wird, dann werden solche Aussagen wie die von Herrn Pfeiffer häufiger und nicht weniger. Wenn Gamer aber nicht informiert werden (wollen) und stattdessen lieber Shitstorms anzetteln, weil die Steuerung von Fallout 4 nicht perfekt an den PC angepasst wurde, dann werden die Videospielgegner eben ohne Gegenwind weiter das sagen, was sie sagen und es wird Leute geben, die ihnen zuhören und es ihnen ohne Widerwort glauben, weil niemand versucht, ihnen dabei noch die andere Seite der Medaille aufzuzeigen und ihre Thesen zu widerlegen. Kann man machen, wenn man informiert wurde, dass da überhaupt Bedarf besteht.

Vielleicht wollen wir Schweine aber auch nur Klicks...


----------



## MichaelG (19. November 2015)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Genau, mehr Vorratsdatenspeicherung (hat in Frankreich super geholfen), Verschlüsselung verbieten und wenn das alles nicht hilft, Computerspiele verbieten! Gebt dem Mann doch einfach keine Plattform.



Wenn die in Frankreich sogar (sorry) sooo doof sind, einen gesuchten Islamisten nach einer Attentatsserie fröhlich die Grenze übertreten zu lassen ist ein Totalausfall.


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2015)

Dass Games für eine Kommunikation verwendet wird, ist für mich ganz logisch.
Man kann sich dort ziemlich genau absprechen.
Wenn ZUM BEISPIEL!!! in nem WOW Chat ein Raid geplant wird muss man nicht allzu viel "verschlüsseln" und das ganze geht als normaler Chat durch.

Hingegen find ichs absurd, dass so ein Anschlag Trainiert werden kann in Games.


----------



## OutsiderXE (19. November 2015)

Zu einem gewissen Grad ja. Das ist ungefähr so wie wenn ich versuche bei Die Sims zu lernen wie ich ein guter Erziehungsberechtigter werde.


----------



## Saji (19. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> richtgehend schäbig vom ehrenwerten herrn pfeiffer sich durch solch eine tragödie wieder ins gespräch bringen zu wollen. schäme er sich!



Wa... wie hast du "ehrenwert" und den Pfeiffer denn in einen Satz bekommen?


----------



## Alreech (19. November 2015)

Kennt jemand "Four Lions" ?
Eine britische Groteske über vier islamisten die einen Anschlag planen und trotz ihrer Blödheit am Ende erfolgreich sind. Ein einer Szene des Filmes versuchen sie in einem MMO für Kinder zu kommunizieren, was damit endet das sie zocken statt konspirieren.

Klar ist es möglich das Terroristen die Kommunikationswerkzeuge eines MMOs oder der Playstation nutzen... wenn ihr Internetverkehr überwacht wird, dann wird das aber auffallen. Wenn sie nicht überwacht werden, würde es nicht mal auffallen wenn sie ein stinknormales VOIP nutzen.

Interessanter als der Herr Pfeiffer von KFN ist übrigens der Gründer des KFNs, Hans Dieter Schwind.
Eine seiner ersten Amtshandlungen als Justizminister in Niedersachsen war die Gründung des KFNs. 
Davor war er allerdings als Justizminister mit darin eingebunden einen Sprengstoffanschlag auf das Gefängnis in Celle zu organisieren. Der Anschlag wurde linken Terroristen in die Schuhe geschoben, und als Begründung dafür verwendet einem Häftling die Hafterleichterungen zu verwehren.
Das ganze kam 1986 raus, und war ein riesiger Skandal. 

Jeder anständige Mensch hätte sich danach unter einem Stein verkrochen und aus Scham geschwiegen, Hans Dieter Schwind konnte es aber nicht lassen schon wenige Stunden nach dem Amoklauf in Winnenden zu erklären woher der Täter es gelernt hatte beim weglaufen zu schießen: Killerspiele.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans-Dieter_Schwind
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celler_Loch


----------



## Panth (19. November 2015)

Es ist wie mit dem Feminismus. Zu viele Leute nutzen bestimmte Ereingnisse und Bewegungen, um ihre persönliche Antipathie gegen ein ganz bestimmtes Thema oder eine bestimmte Gruppe auszudrücken. z.B. sieht Frau Schwarzer in jeder Tragödie Männer am Werk, wenn es einen Unfall gibt ... sagen maskuline Blätter ... war doch klar, dass das eine Frau war ... wenn in der Türkei einer Terrorist durchdreht und Krude war ... sind die schon immer unbeliebten Kurden alle Terroristen usw. Hier den Bogen zu Spielen zu schlagen ist einfach, genauso wie bei Amok-Läufern ... denn es ist nun mal so, dass ausgegrenzte Menschen sich irgendwo sammeln und das Internet ist ein Ort, wo dein Geld, dein Gesicht, deine Einstellung und ein Leben für den ersten Moment keinen interessiert. Doch für einen Mann seines Alters solche logischen Verknüpfungen nicht zu begreifen, zeugt nur von der Ignoranz die er gegenüber seiner Feindgruppe hegt.  

zu Pc-Games  ... bitte weiter solche Artikel, im bin ganz anderer Meiung, ich finde es gerade solche Diskussionen und Themen zeigen, dass Spiele sich nicht an einem Alter oder einer "erwachsenheit" limitieren, sondern dem TV ähnlich ein Medium sind, die viele Facetten des Lebens abbilden. Ich glaube sogar, dass mit Oculus Spiele es sein werden, die den Menschen neu definieren. Alle 10 Jahre beschimpft die Masse eine Gruppe als Nerds, um dann eine Dekade später noch viel extremer an einem Computer zu hängen, die ohne diese Gruppe unmöglich gewesen wären. Wir Menschen wollen wie Gott sein, in einer Engine geht es, in der Realität wird es eventuell niemals geschehen.


----------



## MadFox80 (19. November 2015)

Vielleicht ist das Stadion-Attentat im Laenderspiel FRA-GER genau deswegen "in die Hose gegangen", weil die Typen ihr Hunterpet nicht mit dabei hatten, wie sie es aus WoW gewohnt sind...


----------



## FalloutEffect (19. November 2015)

und ich frage mich ernsthaft wer sich die Mühe macht, Nachrichten in den Pixelschnee zu machen?  Verrückt...


----------



## Orzhov (20. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Unter anderem deshalb, weil es die gesamte Spielebranche und damit auch die Spieler betrifft, wenn jemand wie Pfeiffer mit solchen Aussagen ein Unterhaltungsmedium und dessen Anhänger in einem schlechten Licht dastehen lässt. Es geht nicht darum, ihm eine Plattform zu geben, schließlich wurde er von PC Games nicht zu einer Podiumsdiskussion geladen, auf der er sämtliche seiner Ansichten verbreiten darf, wonach alle wortlos nach Hause gehen.
> 
> Viele Spieler interessiert es, was abseits von neuen Patches und beknackten Downgrade-Debatten abgeht, die das ausgeprägte Jammerbedürfnis auf Mikroebene vieler Gamer nähren. Pauschalisierende Aussagen wie die von Pfeiffer, die kurzerhand sämtliche Games mit Gewaltdarstellung beschuldigen, Mitschuld an der Radikalisierung von jungen Muslimen zu tragen, _kann_ in gewissen Personengruppen, die sich außerhalb der Grenzen der Gamer-Szene befinden durchaus Tragweite haben. So entstehen Vorurteile, Killerspiel-Debatten, Forderungen nach Verboten selbiger und sind nicht förderlich, wenn Videospiele jemals vollwertig als Kulturgut und weiterhin in der Gesellschaft als legitimes Hobby anerkannt werden sollen. Wenn da kein sinnvoller Dialog mit beiden Parteien, also Videospielgegnern und -enthusiasten geführt wird, oder es zumindest versucht wird, dann werden solche Aussagen wie die von Herrn Pfeiffer häufiger und nicht weniger. Wenn Gamer aber nicht informiert werden (wollen) und stattdessen lieber Shitstorms anzetteln, weil die Steuerung von Fallout 4 nicht perfekt an den PC angepasst wurde, dann werden die Videospielgegner eben ohne Gegenwind weiter das sagen, was sie sagen und es wird Leute geben, die ihnen zuhören und es ihnen ohne Widerwort glauben, weil niemand versucht, ihnen dabei noch die andere Seite der Medaille aufzuzeigen und ihre Thesen zu widerlegen. Kann man machen, wenn man informiert wurde, dass da überhaupt Bedarf besteht.
> 
> Vielleicht wollen wir Schweine aber auch nur Klicks...



Nachdem das schon von dir besser formuliert wurde als ich es jemals könnte, möchte ich nur eine Sache hinzufügen.
Kauft euch jetzt eure Fackeln und Mistgabeln, keine übertriebene Hexenjagd ist komplett ohne Fackeln und Mistgabeln!

Mit Glück sorgen aber auch Aussagen wie die von Pfeiffer dafür das noch ein Paar Menschen sich lang genug mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen um zu erkennen das "Gaming" an sich harmlos ist und keine Terrorkaserne im virtuellen Raum.


----------



## MrFob (20. November 2015)

Oh mein Gott, da tun mir jetzt dann aber die ganzen Jungs von CIA, NSA, BND & Co. leid, die ab sofort 24 Stunden am Tag die ganzen CoD Kiddies abhoeren muessen. Das ist mal ein harter Job.


----------



## batesvsronin (20. November 2015)

in welchem Spiel kann man denn Nachrichten im Schnee hinterlassen? Fussabdrücke im Schnee sind ja in Singleplayer schon wat dolles... aber in nem Multiplayer? 

und wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? - "Leute, wollten wir nicht darüber sprechen was wir wann sprengen?"... "Oh man schon wieder in der Void gestanden..." "Heal war durch!"


----------



## Wamboland (20. November 2015)

Hab die News direkt gelesen, bin aber jetzt erst mit dem Lachen fertig. Sorry. ^^

Nachdem Amokläufe nicht mehr ein jährliches Phänomen sind oder zu uncool werden, sind Games also nun für den weltweiten Terror als Schuldige gefunden. Wahnsinn. 

HIV und Co. sind bestimmt auch nur dank Spielen wie Plague Inc. möglich und biologische Vernichtungswaffen die sicher in ein paar Jahren im Trend sein werden, die gehen dann auch darauf zurück. Damit wurden dann Verbreitungsmuster simuliert ... 

Warum sollte man "kreativ" in Spielen kommunizieren?

Ich bin sicher das man mit ein bissel know-how einen TS Server so sichern kann das dieser deutlich besser funktioniert - oder man benutzt selbst geschriebene und verschlüsselte Chatprogramme. 

Ich meine, wir reden hier nicht von irgendwelchen armen Deppen - da stecken Unsummen in dem "Business". Die haben sicherlich die Mittel ihre Kommunikation besser zu schützen als per Minecraft Botschaften zu legen oder weiß der Geier was. 


Ich bin überzeugt das Terroristen sich vorher mit Mensch ärgere dich nicht in Rage zocken, damit sie genug angestachelt sind um ihr Ding durch zuziehen. Daher sollte man sehen wie man die Nutzung von diesem und anderen aggressiven Brettspielen unterbinden kann. 

Also in kurz und knapp. Go fuck yourself!


----------



## Maverick3110 (20. November 2015)

Computerspiele als Trainingsplattform für Terroristen "denkbar"
Waffen von Sportschützen  werden von psychisch gestörten genutzt "denkbar"
Autos um Menschen zu überfahren "denkbar"
Küchenmesser zum Kartoffelschälen wird genutzt um jemanden zu verletzen "denkbar"
Benzin von der Tankstelle um Brandanschläge zu verüben "denkbar"
Alkohol um betrinken  und in Verbindung mit einem Auto Menschen zu überfahren "denkbar"
Hunde die Häufchen machen damit jemand hinein tritt "denkbar"
Ein Medium verunglimpfen von dem man keine Ahnung hat "zu 100% sicher"


----------



## mwd2 (20. November 2015)

Schon nach der Aussage, er kann keine Belege oder Beweise liefern, hätte man nicht weiterlesen sollen!

Ich wünsche mir, es kämme von der PCGames ein Gegenartikel dazu...natürlich kann man über Spiele kommunizieren, aber da kann ich doch lieber Skype oder TS nehmen, die sind umsonst und ich kann das Geld für andere Sachen benutzen.

Das Menschen von KFN überhaupt ein Interview geben dürfen, sollte verboten werden!!! Das ist keine Meinungsfreiheit, das ist schon pure Hetze gegen Spieler!


----------



## Maverick3110 (20. November 2015)

im virtuellen sowie auch im realen Leben gilt:

*Don´t eat yellow snow!!*


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Trainingsplattform ist Bullshit. Aber was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, daß die Typen Computerspiele benutzen um via Ingame-Chat oder Teamspeak Absprachen zu treffen. Aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Orzhov (20. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Trainingsplattform ist Bullshit. Aber was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, daß die Typen Computerspiele benutzen um via Ingame-Chat oder Teamspeak absprachen zu treffen. Aber mehr auch nicht.



Das macht dem durchschnittlichen Zuschauer aber nicht so viel Angst wie die Theorie von bösen Kindern die sich Abends in CoD treffen um abwechselnd "Allahu Akbar" in die Wand zu schießen.


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2015)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> im virtuellen sowie auch im realen Leben gilt:
> 
> *Don´t eat yellow snow!!*







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGUht656dp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MasterOhh (20. November 2015)

Noch lacht ihr! 
Aber spätestens wenn die ersten MLG Pr0 Terroristen reihenweise Leute mit 360NoScopes umbringen werdet ihr euch wünschen, den mahnenden Worten des Killerspiel und Terrorismusexpertens Pfeiffer mehr glauben geschenkt zu haben!  
Die Gefahr durch zockende Terroristen ist REAL! Unsere Polizisten müssen auf diese neue Bedrohung vorbereitet werden. Nicht auszumalen was passiert, wenn die alle beim Bombenplatz A rumcampen während die Terroristen den Sprengsatz ungehindert bei B platzieren. Dann ist das Geschrei in der Bevölkerung wieder groß und Ausreden unserer Sicherheitsorgane wie "Wir waren leider gerade in der Eco-Runde" wirken dann nur noch hilflos.

Die lückenlose Überwachung sämtlichen virtuellen Schnees ist ein wichtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Aber wir müssen auch weiter voraus denken. Als nächstes sollte dann die Überwachung von virtuellem Sand anstehen. Und wer von euch hat nicht schonmal einen riesigen Schriftzug aus Minecraft Blöcken gesehen und sich gefragt "Könnten das Terroristen nicht nutzen um Anschläge zu koordinieren?"
Das neue Killerspiel Fallout 4 bietet derartigen finsteren Gestalten ja die Möglichkeit diese Schriftzüge leuchten zu lassen! Und was macht die PC-Games? Zeigt den Terroristen sogar wie es funktioniert! Gestern noch ein simples PC-Games Logo, morgen vieleicht schon ein detailierter Plan für simultane Anschläge in 10 deutschen Großstädten!

Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## HanFred (20. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Trainingsplattform ist Bullshit. Aber was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, daß die Typen Computerspiele benutzen um via Ingame-Chat oder Teamspeak Absprachen zu treffen. Aber mehr auch nicht.


Angeblich weiss man doch bereits, dass z.T. via PSN kommuniziert worden sein soll.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Jepp. Eben. Die haben doch eine PS in Frankreich in dem gestürmten Haus gefunden. Aber zu mehr werden die das nicht genommen haben. Aber es läßt sich halt wieder leicht die Schiene vom irren Gamer bedienen um wieder TV-Futter für "Killerspiele" zu geben.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Angeblich weiss man doch bereits, dass z.T. via PSN kommuniziert worden sein soll.



das war 'ne ente. 

und selbst wenn, na und?

edit:

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/...evidence-isis-used-ps4-to-plan-paris-attacks/


----------



## HanFred (20. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp. Eben. Die haben doch eine PS in Frankreich in dem gestürmten Haus gefunden. Aber zu mehr werden die das nicht genommen haben. Aber es läßt sich halt wieder leicht die Schiene vom irren Gamer bedienen um wieder TV-Futter für "Killerspiele" zu geben.


Das Pfeiffer eine Witzfigur ist, die gerne Scheinargumente an den Haaren herbeizieht, um ihrem Willen Ausdruck zu verleihen, sollte mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt sein. Leider ist er bei weitem nicht der einzige. Auch hier in der Schweiz gibt es solche Irrläufer wie z.B : Roland Näf und Evi Allemann, die lustigerweise der Sozialdemokratischen Partei angehören. Wobei das gar nicht so wahnsinnig verwunderlich ist, haben einige (nicht alle) Sozialisten doch immer wieder das Gefühl, die Bevölkerung auf polemische Art und Weise erziehen bzw. ihre von Ideologie getränkten Ansichten aufzwingen zu müssen.
Dabei wären Vernunft und Gesunder Menschenverstand einer Ideologie eigentlich immer vorzuziehen. Ganz egal, um welche politische Richtung es nun gehen mag. Deshalb mag ich auch die grossen Links- wie Rechtsparteien nicht und wähle i.d.R. Aussenseiter, die keine Chance haben. Auch wenn diesen Herbst sogar einige Kommunisten (aber auch Piraten) auf meinem Wahlzettel standen, Ansichten sind eben Ansichten, spätestens beim Agieren sollte die Vernunft wieder die Oberhand haben und nicht wider besseren Wissens der Ideologie einer Partei untergeordnet werden und auch nicht weil man sich nicht eingestehen kann, sich evtl. geirrt zu haben.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (20. November 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht was daran so falsch sein soll... Ich habe meinen Führerschein mit Need for Speed gemacht und dank Sim City bin ich inzwischen Millionär. Und nachdem ich bei Counter Strike das Sprayen, Headaiming und Bunnyhoppen gelernt habe, schlägt mich auf dem Schießplatz keiner mehr. Echt Erschreckend, wie man mit einer Aussage nur so richtig liegen kann wie Herr Pfeiffer 

Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass manche sogar meinen, die Terrors hätten sich über den Mario Maker Botschaften gesendet... Wäre der Hintergrund nicht so traurig, wäre ich wahrscheinlich durchs Zimmer gekullert


----------



## HanFred (20. November 2015)

Man kann durchaus gewisse Instinkte Trainieren oder, wie bereits geschrieben wurde, Taktiken vertiefen. Mehr aber auch nicht.
Damit meine ich, dass man z.B. den Impuls, ein Ziel nach der Identifikation sofort auszuschalten, indem man schlussendlich schneller abdrückt, virtuell trainieren kann und das wird auch in den meisten Armeen dieser Welt praktiziert (Infanterie, Luftwaffe, -abwehr etc.).
Genauso kann man ein Bisschen über das Driftverhalten wie z.B. über Gegenmassnahmen beim Ausbrechen des Hecks eines Autos lernen. Es ist natürlich nie ganz so wie in der Realität, aber man kann dabei durchaus etwas lernen und gewisse Abläufe bis zu einem gewissen Grad drillen, dass man in der Realität nicht mehr darüber nachdenken muss, bevor man etwas tut.


----------



## HanFred (20. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das war 'ne ente.
> 
> und selbst wenn, na und?


Kann sein. Gar nichts und, ich war schon immer gegen eine grösstmögliche Überwachung. Sie ist auch nicht sinnvoll, weil sie nie perfekt und allumfassed sein _kann_.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Das Fahrverhalten in einem PC-Spiel entspricht nur in den seltensten Fällen auch nur annähernd der Realität. Es fehlt zudem auch das Popometer und das Feeling des Autos wo man schon spürt, wenn es versetzt oder wenn man spürt daß die Gripgrenze erreicht ist. Oder der Beginn des Aquaplaning. Das läßt sich alles am PC nur unzulänglich simulieren. Ganz zu schweigen vom exakten Fahrprofil der Modelle.

Mal abgesehen von eh schon weltfremden Arcadegames wie NFS. Aber selbst ein GTR/Project Cars/Assetto Corsa bekommen das "realistische" Fahrgefühl nur anteilig auf die Reihe. Zwar deutlich realitätsnäher aber immer noch einen ordentlichen Sprung vom wirklichen Realismus entfernt. Weil es wohl technisch momentan nicht anders möglich ist. 

Insbesondere wenn man einige Vergleichsmodelle aus den Spielen im "Original" vom Fahrverhalten her kennt (z.B. den Ruf CTR II) merkt man zum Realismus immer noch einen großen und sehr deutlichen Unterschied.


----------



## HanFred (20. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Fahrverhalten in einem PC-Spiel entspricht nur in den seltensten Fällen auch nur annähernd der Realität. Es fehlt zudem auch das Popometer und das Feeling des Autos wo man schon spürt, wenn es versetzt oder wenn man spürt daß die Gripgrenze erreicht ist. Das läßt sich alles am PC nur unzulänglich simulieren. Ganz zu schweigen vom exakten Fahrprofil der Modelle.


Du wirst jetzt vielleicht lachen, aber als ich in der Fahrschule eine Stunde auf einem Schleuderkurs üben durfte, habe ich den Wagen zum grossen Erstaunen meines Fahrlehrers beim ersten Versuch ganz instinktiv abgefangen und geübt hatte ich in erster Line mit Sega Rally (Arcade).  
Es war zugegebenermassen kein sehr kompliziertes Manöver, Vollbremsung auf gerader Strecke mit Schneebelag auf der Rechten Fahrspurhälfte. Als ich den Versuch wiederholte und auf Anweisung das Steuer nur fest umklammerte, legte ich immerhin einen 540er hin.
Ich schrieb ja, dass man gewisse Instinkte _bis zu einem gewissen Grad_ trainieren könne. Ohne Praxisübungen funktioniert es logischerweise weder beim Schiessen noch beim Autofahren. Das hat sicherlich teilweise damit zu tun, dass bei Simulationen nie alle Sinne wie in der Realität zum Zug kommen oder zumindest nicht im selben Ausmass.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Mit den Sinnen trainieren hast Du schon recht. Und rudimentäre Reaktionen werden im Spiel auch entsprechend mit den Fahrzeugreaktionen "übersetzt". Was jetzt nicht heißt, daß wirklich speziell "schwierige" Fahrzeuge dann auch real 1:1 so reagieren. Das zweifle ich eher an. Bei einem schnöden Frontriebler wie einem Fiesta oder selbst einem Golf G60 ist es näher dran als bei einem Lamborghini oder Ferrari. 

Es ist noch ein ordentlicher Sprung bis zu einer wirklichkeitsgetreuen Übersetzung des Fahrverhaltens. Da macht bei diversen Autos unter gewissen Wetterbedingungen in der Realität (Hitze/Regen) schon einen deutlichen Unterschied aus, ob nun Pirelli P Zero Reifen drauf sind, Conti Sport Contact oder Bridgestone S-01. Ganz zu schweigen von Einflüssen wie der Profiltiefe, wo man im Zweifelsfalle zwischen 8 und 4 mm stellenweise bereits deutliche Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten spürt (Stichwort Aquaplaning). Aber auch bei Hitze und Trockenheit Grip bei höher motorisierten Fahrzeugen. Das kann das Spiel bislang gar nicht in spielbarer Form "übersetzen". Und dazu bedarf es auch noch einem ordentlichen Evolutionssprung. Bis hin zu einem Computerstuhl, der die entsprechenden Fahrzeugreaktionen detailgetreu im Sitz simuliert. Sprich das Popopeter mit ins Spiel bringt. Auch daß man FF weiter entwickelt, um den Fahrbahnkontakt weiter verfeinert an den Gamer weiterzureichen. Aber das ist ein großer Sprung bis dahin.


----------



## HanFred (20. November 2015)

Selbstverständlich. Es ging mir ja nur um rudimentäre Verhaltensweisen wie z.b. den Fuss vom Gas zu nehmen und gegenzulenken, wenn das Auto ins Schleudern gerät. Das wird einem vielleicht vorher erzählt, ein mündlicher Hinweis bringt aber nicht viel, zumindest was mein Lernverhalten angeht.
Als in GTA IV das Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern etwas abgeändert wurde, konnte ich zuerst gar nicht begreifen, weshalb so viele Spieler ein Problem damit hatten, weil z.B. genau dies auf eine sehr einfache Weise integriert wurde. Man konnte halt nicht mehr ständig vollgas um die Kurve, mein Gott. Als ob das Fahren in GTA dadurch nicht mehr arcadig genug wäre.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (20. November 2015)

Das größte, was mich Videospiele gelehrt haben, ist immer noch die Englische Sprache. Ohne Games und Youtube wären meien Sprachkenntnisse längst nicht so ausgeprägt, wie sie es heute sind. Ansonsten können sie ein Bild von etwas ebenso in eine falsche Richtung lenken als in die richtige


----------



## Frullo (20. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Unter anderem deshalb, weil es die gesamte Spielebranche und damit auch die Spieler betrifft, wenn jemand wie Pfeiffer mit solchen Aussagen ein Unterhaltungsmedium und dessen Anhänger in einem schlechten Licht dastehen lässt. Es geht nicht darum, ihm eine Plattform zu geben, schließlich wurde er von PC Games nicht zu einer Podiumsdiskussion geladen, auf der er sämtliche seiner Ansichten verbreiten darf, wonach alle wortlos nach Hause gehen.



Stimmt! 

Aber - der journalistische Kodex und das Prinzip der Wertungsfreiheit in Ehren - etwas mehr Stellungnahme hätte es trotzdem sein dürfen. 



DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Pauschalisierende Aussagen wie die von Pfeiffer, die kurzerhand sämtliche Games mit Gewaltdarstellung beschuldigen, Mitschuld an der Radikalisierung von jungen Muslimen zu tragen, _kann_ in gewissen Personengruppen, die sich außerhalb der Grenzen der Gamer-Szene befinden durchaus Tragweite haben. So entstehen Vorurteile, Killerspiel-Debatten, Forderungen nach Verboten selbiger und sind nicht förderlich, wenn Videospiele jemals vollwertig als Kulturgut und weiterhin in der Gesellschaft als legitimes Hobby anerkannt werden sollen.



Und DAS z.B. hätte man ev. in den Artikel einarbeiten können. Oder vielleicht kommt ja noch etwas in Form einer Kolumne? Als Forums-Posting empfinde ich es jedenfalls "unter Preis verkauft".



DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wenn da kein sinnvoller Dialog mit beiden Parteien, also Videospielgegnern und -enthusiasten geführt wird, oder es zumindest versucht wird, dann werden solche Aussagen wie die von Herrn Pfeiffer häufiger und nicht weniger. Wenn Gamer aber nicht informiert werden (wollen) und stattdessen lieber Shitstorms anzetteln, weil die Steuerung von Fallout 4 nicht perfekt an den PC angepasst wurde, dann werden die Videospielgegner eben ohne Gegenwind weiter das sagen, was sie sagen und es wird Leute geben, die ihnen zuhören und es ihnen ohne Widerwort glauben, weil niemand versucht, ihnen dabei noch die andere Seite der Medaille aufzuzeigen und ihre Thesen zu widerlegen. Kann man machen, wenn man informiert wurde, dass da überhaupt Bedarf besteht.



Wobei sich dann doch die Frage stellt - wer liest das denn, abgesehen von den genannten Games-Enthusiasten? Wie will also die PC Games all die Nicht-Games-Enthusiasten mit diesem Artikel erreichen?



DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen wir Schweine aber auch nur Klicks...



Nein, von NUR kann keinesfalls die Rede sein  ABER vielleicht hättet ihr einfach etwas anders berichten können, und niemand der Game-Enthusiasten wäre auch nur auf die Idee gekommen, euch die Klicks zu missgönnen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wobei sich dann doch die Frage stellt - wer liest das denn, abgesehen von den genannten Games-Enthusiasten? Wie will also die PC Games all die Nicht-Games-Enthusiasten mit diesem Artikel erreichen?



Die lesen es in den meisten Fällen dann eben in anderen Zeitungen oder sehen es bei Frontal 21 oder wo auch immer Videospiel-Gegner tatsächlich eine Plattform bekommen. PC Games will in erster Linie natürlich die Gamer erreichen und das sollte mit dem Newsartikel geschehen sein. Eben, damit die Gamer sich dieser Aussagen von Herrn Pfeiffer bewusst sind und dann ggf. selbst aktiv werden können und in der Lage sind, wenn es einmal zu der Situation kommt, einen Dialog mit der anderen Seite führen zu können. Die Aufgabe der PC Games ist es ja nun nicht, die gesamte Welt über den positiven Charakter von Videospielen zu unterrichten. Das ist im Idealfall ein netter Nebeneffekt, den man durch eine Kolumne erzielen kann, aber News und Kolumnen sind immer noch zwei verschiedene Dinge und dieser Artikel hier hatte eben naturgemäß lediglich News-Charakter. Ob irgendjemand Kolumne macht, weiß ich nicht. Wenn sich das genügend Leute wünschen und diesen Wunsch vortragen, kommt das vielleicht zustande.


----------



## Frullo (20. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Die lesen es in den meisten Fällen dann eben in anderen Zeitungen oder sehen es bei Frontal 21 oder wo auch immer Videospiel-Gegner tatsächlich eine Plattform bekommen. PC Games will in erster Linie natürlich die Gamer erreichen und das sollte mit dem Newsartikel geschehen sein. Eben, damit die Gamer sich dieser Aussagen von Herrn Pfeiffer bewusst sind und dann ggf. selbst aktiv werden können und in der Lage sind, wenn es einmal zu der Situation kommt, einen Dialog mit der anderen Seite führen zu können. Die Aufgabe der PC Games ist es ja nun nicht, die gesamte Welt über den positiven Charakter von Videospielen zu unterrichten. Das ist im Idealfall ein netter Nebeneffekt, den man durch eine Kolumne erzielen kann, aber News und Kolumnen sind immer noch zwei verschiedene Dinge und dieser Artikel hier hatte eben naturgemäß lediglich News-Charakter. Ob irgendjemand Kolumne macht, weiß ich nicht. Wenn sich das genügend Leute wünschen und diesen Wunsch vortragen, kommt das vielleicht zustande.



Zuerst einmal danke für die (prompte!) Rückmeldung! Mich würde eine solche Kolumne tatsächlich interessieren, daher hoffe ich, es werden sich hier noch andere entsprechend zu Wort melden.


----------



## Orzhov (20. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal danke für die (prompte!) Rückmeldung! Mich würde eine solche Kolumne tatsächlich interessieren, daher hoffe ich, es werden sich hier noch andere entsprechend zu Wort melden.



Wie kann denn bitte eine Kolumne wie "Warum Gamer keine Verbrecher sind" zielführend sein, wenn die entsprechende Plattform nur Leute erreicht die das schon wissen?


----------



## Frullo (20. November 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie kann denn bitte eine Kolumne wie "Warum Gamer keine Verbrecher sind" zielführend sein, wenn die entsprechende Plattform nur Leute erreicht die das schon wissen?



Wenn Du "Christian Pfeiffer" googlest und auf News einschränkst, wirst Du auf mehr oder minder ähnliche Artikel stossen, die die Faktenlage schildern (Pfeiffer ist Kriminologe, hat dies und das gesagt, keine Wertung...). Habe jetzt nicht alle gelesen, aber interessant finde ich, dass ausgerechnet Chip nicht einfach eine News sondern einen "gefärbten" _Kommentar_ veröffentlicht - während bei Chip Computerspiele doch eher ein Nebenressort sind. Golem ist da schon bedeutend "weicher" in der Kritik an Herrn Pfeiffer. Gamecodex indes erlaubt es sich ebenfalls, von der reinen Nachricht abzuweichen, während sich Gamezone wiederum eher zurückhält... Aber einen Titel wie "Warum Gamer keine Verbrecher sind" vermisse ich leidlich in den News rund um Herrn Pfeiffer...


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (20. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn Du "Christian Pfeiffer" googlest und auf News einschränkst, wirst Du auf mehr oder minder ähnliche Artikel stossen, die die Faktenlage schildern (Pfeiffer ist Kriminologe, hat dies und das gesagt, keine Wertung...). Habe jetzt nicht alle gelesen, aber interessant finde ich, dass ausgerechnet Chip nicht einfach eine News sondern einen "gefärbten" _Kommentar_ veröffentlicht - während bei Chip Computerspiele doch eher ein Nebenressort sind. Golem ist da schon bedeutend "weicher" in der Kritik an Herrn Pfeiffer. Gamecodex indes erlaubt es sich ebenfalls, von der reinen Nachricht abzuweichen, während sich Gamezone wiederum eher zurückhält... Aber einen Titel wie "Warum Gamer keine Verbrecher sind" vermisse ich leidlich in den News rund um Herrn Pfeiffer...



So eine Kolumne darf ja auch kein Schnellschuss sein, die News ging erst gestern rum, ich bin jetzt kein Journalist aber bevor man so eine Kolumne schreibt sollten ja erst mal 1 oder 2 Tage vergehen, in denen man sich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt und einen gut strukturierten Text aufbaut, oder?

Schlimm an der ganzen Sache ist, dass wir hier im Gaming Bereich uns natürlich über so einen Herren lustig machen, da uns bewusst ist, dass er natürlich Mist verzapft. Wenn das allerdings eine Ü40 Mutti liest, die vom Zocken 0 Berührungspunkte hat, dann wird dieser ganze Quark auch noch geglaubt... Und das ist der Punkt, der mich an der ganzen Sache so nervt.


----------



## Frullo (20. November 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> So eine Kolumne darf ja auch kein Schnellschuss sein, die News ging erst gestern rum, ich bin jetzt kein Journalist aber bevor man so eine Kolumne schreibt sollten ja erst mal 1 oder 2 Tage vergehen, in denen man sich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt und einen gut strukturierten Text aufbaut, oder?



Klar, Qualität braucht Zeit  Allerdings erinnert sich in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit die Ü40-Mutti mitunter nicht mehr unbedingt daran, dass sie vor 2 Tagen etwas über einen gewissen Herrn Pfeiffer gelesen hat. Geblieben ist möglicherweise nur: Games sind pöse! 



DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Schlimm an der ganzen Sache ist, dass wir hier im Gaming Bereich uns natürlich über so einen Herren lustig machen, da uns bewusst ist, dass er natürlich Mist verzapft. Wenn das allerdings eine Ü40 Mutti liest, die vom Zocken 0 Berührungspunkte hat, dann wird dieser ganze Quark auch noch geglaubt... Und das ist der Punkt, der mich an der ganzen Sache so nervt.



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu! Darum wäre mir eben ein "Stellungsbezug" der PC Games - im Stile wie es beispielsweise CHIP gemacht hat, lieb gewesen. Es muss ja nicht gleich ein absoluter Verriss der Person sein oder auf Bild-Niveau sinken - aber eine klare Tendenz wäre schon schön gewesen 

Nun kann es ja aber auch sein, dass das Thema wieder hochgeschaukelt wird - und in einem solchen Fall schon mal eine entsprechende Kolumne am Start zu haben, die dann in den Suchergebnissen einen Spitzenplatz einnehmen könnte... warum nicht?  Weh tun wird's uns Gamer-Enthusiasten jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ob irgendjemand Kolumne macht, weiß ich nicht. Wenn sich das genügend Leute wünschen und diesen Wunsch vortragen, kommt das vielleicht zustande.


Es sollte auf jeden Fall derartige Berichte; Kolumnen etc geben, die sich mit der Darstellung von Computerspielen in der allgemeinen Medienwelt auseinander setzen. 

Und wenn dann in einem speziellen Bericht mal wieder nach Strich und Faden größtenteils gelogen, übertrieben und klischee-behaftet über Spiele berichtet wird, dann darf ein entsprechender Artikel im konkreten Fall auch mal zB den Frontal21 Bericht auseinander nehmen und als den größtenteiligen Bockmist entlarven, der er ggfalls ist.

Denn *eure *Stimme als eine der Top 5 Printmedien zum Thema (afaik) hat deutlich mehr Gewicht, um aufklärerisch breitere Bevölkerungsschichten zu erreichen, als wenn jetzt irgendein User oder unbekannterer YouTuber sich privat oder öffentlich  zum Thema äußert.
Evtl wäre es auch keine schlechte Idee, sich als Talkshowgast für entsprechende Sendungen zur Verfügung zu stellen, wie das zB Fabian Siegismund von der Gamestar gemacht hatte (oder war der damals schon nciht mehr dabei?).


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (20. November 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es sollte auf jeden Fall derartige Berichte; Kolumnen etc geben, die sich mit der Darstellung von Computerspielen in der allgemeinen Medienwelt auseinander setzen.
> 
> Und wenn dann in einem speziellen Bericht mal wieder nach Strich und Faden größtenteils gelogen, übertrieben und klischee-behaftet über Spiele berichtet wird, dann darf ein entsprechender Artikel im konkreten Fall auch mal zB den Frontal21 Bericht auseinander nehmen und als den größtenteiligen Bockmist entlarven, der er ggfalls ist.
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch sehr gut finden, aber dafür muss man auch erst mal den Arsch haben und zusätzlich die Redegewandheit. Zu schreiben ist ja eine Sache, sprechen nochmal eine ganz andere. Bei einer Talkshow benötigt man halt zusätzlich noch eine Portion Schlagfertigkeit, aber die hat Siegismund zB auf jeden Fall. Und eine lange Recherche erfordert es auch, man muss ja dann auf alles gefasst sein. Keine einfache Angelegenheit, aber ich würde es begrüßen


----------



## Orzhov (20. November 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es sollte auf jeden Fall derartige Berichte; Kolumnen etc geben, die sich mit der Darstellung von Computerspielen in der allgemeinen Medienwelt auseinander setzen.
> 
> Und wenn dann in einem speziellen Bericht mal wieder nach Strich und Faden größtenteils gelogen, übertrieben und klischee-behaftet über Spiele berichtet wird, dann darf ein entsprechender Artikel im konkreten Fall auch mal zB den Frontal21 Bericht auseinander nehmen und als den größtenteiligen Bockmist entlarven, der er ggfalls ist.
> 
> ...



Diese Kolumne müsste dann, damit sie ihren Zweck erfüllen kann, aber außerhalb von Fachzeitschriften erscheinen. Auf Nachrichtenportalen, Wochenzeitungen, Spiegel, Stern, Bundeszentrale für Roggenbrot. Dazu kommt auch erschwerend das "Gamer" keine organisierte Konsumentenlobby hat die ihre Interessen im Zweifelsfall vertritt.


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Diese Kolumne müsste dann, damit sie ihren Zweck erfüllen kann, aber außerhalb von Fachzeitschriften erscheinen. Auf Nachrichtenportalen, Wochenzeitungen, Spiegel, Stern, Bundeszentrale für Roggenbrot. Dazu kommt auch erschwerend das "Gamer" keine organisierte Konsumentenlobby hat die ihre Interessen im Zweifelsfall vertritt.


Muß sie das? Reichen nicht entsprechende Links bei Twitter, Facebook & Co? Und ja, natürlich könnte man auch darüber nachdenken, ob man nicht proaktiv auf andere Zeitschriften damit zugeht, um mehr/anderes Publikum zu erreichen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. November 2015)

Den Pfeiffer nimmt beim Thema Computerspiele doch kaum noch einer ernst. Größere, überregionale Medien haben von seinen Einlassungen, wenigstens auf den ersten Blick, gar nicht erst berichtet. Kommentiert bzw. die Meldung überhaupt gebracht haben das dann doch hauptsächlich Spiele- und Computermagazine. Das der Pfeiffer in Sachen Computerspiele Quatsch erzählt ist ja eigentlich auch kalter Kaffee. Das macht der seit 10 Jahren und da wird sich auch nichts mehr dran ändern. 

Interessanterweise habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Radiointerview mit ihm gehört, in dem er sich natürlich auch sehr kritisch zu Computerspielen geäußert hat. Aber im direkten Live-interview war er dann durchaus differenzierter als in seinen Pressestatements. Zwar hat er auch da viel erzählt, was in meinen Augen unfug war, aber auch ein paar wichtige Punkte angebracht. In dem Moment ging es allerdings nicht um "Training" für Verbrecher oder gar Terroristen in Spielen, sondern um suchtartiges Spielverhalten bei Jugendlichen.


----------



## Orzhov (20. November 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Muß sie das? Reichen nicht entsprechende Links bei Twitter, Facebook & Co? Und ja, natürlich könnte man auch darüber nachdenken, ob man nicht proaktiv auf andere Zeitschriften damit zugeht, um mehr/anderes Publikum zu erreichen.



Muss sie. Ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen wie jemand der mit einem sehr spezifischen Thema Nichts am Hut hat aus langeweile entsprechende Artikel liest. Würdest du etwa aus Langeweile Artikel über Flussangeltechniken lesen, obwohl dich Angeln an sich kein Stück interessiert?


----------



## kornhill (20. November 2015)

deleted


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Muss sie. Ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen wie jemand der mit einem sehr spezifischen Thema Nichts am Hut hat aus langeweile entsprechende Artikel liest. Würdest du etwa aus Langeweile Artikel über Flussangeltechniken lesen, obwohl dich Angeln an sich kein Stück interessiert?


Nein. Aber wenn ich doch vor kurzem gehört habe, was dieser Pfeiffer da Schlimmes über Computerspiele rausgefunden hat und da gibt es jetzt einen Link zu einem Artikel darüber, der scheinbar die Gegenseite aufzeigt, dann würde ich da schon drauf klicken.

Leute, die sich *gar nicht* für Computerpiele interessieren, die bekommt man sowieso mit keiner wie-auch-immer-gearteten Aufmerksamkeits Masche.


----------

